# Team 9



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am here. waitin patiently for Oct 1st to get here.. or maybe Sept when small game season comes in..


----------



## DiamondGirl13 (Aug 1, 2011)

Woohoo! Happy to be here! I cannot WAIT for Oct. 1st!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Nebraska gal is the newest member of team 9.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to be here and cant wait until September 15!!! Deer open than for us as well as Turkey , so not to much to hunt until than for me.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Stubby'smom is your new team member. 

DiamondGirl13
kimmiedawn
fastrthanu
Nebraska gal
Stubby'smom


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Team 9 is complete, Awesome! Now we just need to come up with a name. Arrow Angels.... Hope this wasn't used before. Anyone else got any ideas for our team name?


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Arrow Angels works for me.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Nock Nazies,


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

how about "Arch" angels? lol


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

"Arch" angels is a good one as well. So I posted a picture over in the rules/scoring thread, got us a "groundhog" or woodchuck, gopher. Will also post up a picture under our team thread later today. It's a start girls team 9 is on the scoreboard.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Way to get us started fastrthanu!!!


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Nebraska gal...Another possible name? "Deer Divas"


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Wtg!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Blind Babes or Rack Angels for names?


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Stubby'smom. Come on girls let's decide on a team name. "Bowdacious" "Arrows n Antlers" "Bow Deadly" Or any of the names alredy mentioned 
lets get it together team 9.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Out of all the ones suggested so far I like "Bowdacious" and "Bow Deadly" the best.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Nebraska gal, thanks for your input. I am up for any of the name suggestions, just wish our team was a lil more anxious to decide on a name, maybe once the season gets closer. Anyway here is a lil info about me, been hunting for the past 15 years & bow hunting is my favorite. I am 44, live in jersey & have a residential cleaning business which affords me quite a bit of time in the woods. I hunt with a bowtech admiral & absolutly love it.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

I was curious to know a little bit more about some of team 9 members as well. I've been hunting deer for 15 years with a rifle and also do a little bird hunting, turkey, hunting and coyote/bobcat calling when I have time. This will only be my second year hunting with my bow. Rifle had gotten "to easy" so I wanted to make it more of a challenge and had a blast. I struck out last year but not for a lack of trying. As you can tell I love being outside. I work as an office assistant as well as help my husband farm. I have spent a lot of time 3D'ing this summer in hopes of improving my archery skills for hunting season and have seen a big improvement since spring. I will be hunting with a bowtech heartbreaker. I wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, a little about me then. You gals might be disappointed as I have never hunted a day in my life! My hubby and I have a grounds maintenance business. We do mowing, spring and fall clean up, spraying and fertilizing, snow removal and we also do trash outs for foreclosed homes. This will be my first year in the woods. I've been shooting archery for a year and a half and I'll be using my target bow, the specialist. I have a shotgun which I usually just shoot clays with but maybe I'll get that out in the woods too!

I like Bodacious for a name.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Disappointed? Never! It's all about having fun, you gotta start somewhere. You will be amazed after your first day in the woods, it's so refreshing to watch & listen to the woods come alive. Happy hunting & enjoy your time spent in the great outdoors.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to agree with fastrthanu. You'll love bow hunting even if you don't get a deer your first year. I got to see deer in a more normal setting when bow hunting than I have ever gotten to see during rifle season. I have gotten to seen bucks rub their velvet off of their horns, and two smaller bucks fighting as well. Also enjoyed seeing coyotes trot by and the squirrels playing in the trees.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no doubt I'll like it, I have always loved being in the woods. I've always wanted to try hunting too but never had anyone to show me the ropes and when I met my hubby I didn't want to butt in on his "me" time. Still don't. We are lucky now in that we spend a lot of time together as we work together and shoot together plus the family stuff. I also don't want to be the one to drag the team down if I don't get anything lol! I've been told I can't shoot a buck that is under 6 points unless it's an accident like what happened to my hubby last year he shot what he thought was big doe but it turned out to be a big nubbin buck. You actually had to rub your hands on the back of his head to feel the antlers. He was good eating though! I'm bringing my camera, maybe I'll get some good shots that way too. Any of you gals bring your camera and do you have some cool shots? Oh, thanks for being understanding too girls!


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey stubby'smom no worries! Don't feel as though your gonna bring the team down. Think positive, a deer is bound to come your way, weather you choose to shoot it or not is your choice. I've sat in my stand many of times & just enjoyed watching a doe with her fawns graze, or a non shooter doe or buck mill all around me. My very first deer was a button buck, didn't realize it either but he to was good eating. That's great that you & your husband spend a lot of time together. My husband & I spend almost all our free time together as we have no kids to look after, but we are like to big kids anyway. We love the outdoors, our interest include mountain biking, dirtbiking/4wheeling, snownmobiling, snow skiing, riding motorcycles, rollerblading, boating/water sports, & of course hunting. We have succesfully hunted black bear, moose, & coyote in northern Maine. Here in jersey we mainly hunt whitetail, but have gotten a few *****, and a ton of groundhogs. I always say I wanna turkey hunt but never apply for the permit. We do bring a camera but only take pictures after we harvest something. Once again, HAPPY HUNTING!


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Just tossing out another possible name. "Rack Stackin"


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Sling Babes?


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a lil shout out to my team, wanted to let you know my season starts on September 10th. I see everyone else posted when they start. How about u Stubby'smom, when does your season start? I know I keep asking, but was wondering if you gals gave anymore thought to our team name?


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

sorry I havnt been on in a few days. with work and this past weekends local 2 day (should say 1 night and 1 day shoot) been busy. I am up for any name as well. Bowdacious sounds good to me. 
As for infor on me.. I live in North Central AR. I hunt with all weapons. And after many many yrs of bowhuntin I am still waitin on a deer. Have a rabbit and a turkey to my bag with bow so far. My biggest trill in hunting is takin my daughter our with me. She is 4 now but has been huntin with me since she was 4 months old. wont be long she will be the huntress. Oct 1st couldnt get here soon enough. Have seen a nice crop of fawns this yr. Which means the deer population is growin and I need to manage that population lol ...


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like Bowdacious has about 3 of the team members who like it. Any one opposed to this?


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey kimmiedawn hope you had fun at your local shoot. Why does work always gets in the way of all our fun? That's so neat that you take your daughter hunting with you, a lil huntress for sure. Good luck on your hunts this year. Looks like we are gonna be "Bowdacious"


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds fine to me. New development for me. I may not be on too much and now I have no idea if I will get to hunt or not. The season actually starts here in September and runs until the end of December but just in the last week we found out my hubby has a tumor that is in his nose, sinuses, wrapped around his left eye and has gone through his skull and is sitting up against his brain. He had it biopsied to check for cancer and we are waiting on the results. Best case we have long weeks of surgeries and doctor appointments ahead. It is at least the size of a lemon if not bigger and it is eating away the bones around his nose, eye and forehead. Please keep him in your prayers.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

PRAYERS are coming your way. Sorry to hear about this, know we are praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Sending prayers your way. Hope you get good news!!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks! They are giving us the run around right now and neither us nor his doc are very happy about it.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey team 9...you have a new team member Absolutecool will be joining you. Stubby'smom and Absolutecool are working together and sharing a spot. Hope that works for everyone.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Works for me, welcome Absolutecool. Glad to have you join us here on team 9.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, after loosing my mom last week I gotta have something to do. She has lived with my husband and I for the past five years and she was in the hospital for one day shy of three weeks before her body just wore out on her. I am basically an only child, my older sister died 17 yrs ago and I have a half brother on my dads side that I only found a few years ago. That is a whole other story if ya'll are ever interested...lol So anyways my daughter and I have had a rough past week.

Thanks for letting me come on late and join the team.

So what is our team name? We have to have a name!!!


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Life sometimes just doesn't seem fair. As I am sure your still grieving over things, please know your in our hearts & we are praying for you & your family. I am sure some quite time out in the woods would be some much needed therapy, the beauty of nature can be so very refreshing & uplifting at times. As my husband had a serious accident last July & was bed ridden for nearly 3 months, the woods my therapy without a doubt. Anyway good luck this season be talking you. If you have any name suggestions our team is in need of one.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Absolutecool, my prayers are still with you and I hope you can get some much needed therapy in the woods. 

As for my hubby, we found some news out yesterday. It is cancer but they are doing further testing to find out what kind. It is not Lymphoma which is supposed to be the worst so that is the one piece of good news. 

Bodacious is fine with me for a team name if everyone else likes it. 

If anyone is interested, I have put my Old Glory up for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

We are here if you need us Stubby'smom, please know we are praying for you & your hubby. Come on girls lets put our power of prayer together here on archerytalk.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Bowdacious sounds ok to me


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Bowdacious gets my vote as well.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok sounds like we are gonna be "Bowdacious" I will post this in the team names thread.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool! Anyone been out again? We did find out my hubby has an aggressive cancer and they are going to treat with surgery, radiation and kemo. It's a rare cancer that is mostly found in children. He has not been feeling well, but the doctors have given us some hope. He went today for a pet scan just to make sure he doesn't have cancer in any other part of his body and then tomorrow the tumor board meets to discuss his case and how exactly to go about treating him. Whatever route they decide to go, it will start early next week. If he has surgery first, it's going to be extensive. He also has a very good chance of losing his left eye. Good thing he is right eye dominate! It's a very scary thing but at least it is treatable. There is still a chance of complications and it is cancer which is not curable so he could still die but we are all trying to look at the positive side of things and taking things as they come. Right now the surgeons think they can get the whole tumor with surgery and in cases in children where they got the whole thing and followed up with radiation and kemo the outcome was 100% positive. Where they couldn't get the whole thing with surgery it goes down to 70% positive and if they can't get it the numbers go down to 35%. Also he will have to have part of his skull removed as well as his cheek bone. They will replace those with bone grafts from the back of his head and reconstructive surgery. He tried for a George Clooney but it was a no go! Meanwhile I am taking care of our buisness and trying to get the finances in order as well as taking care of the family. AT and shooting is my let down time. I can't mow until the dew dries up so I am on here at the moment putting things off while most of the kids are still sleeping! Just thought I would let you gals know. I feel so much better about it now that we have met with the surgeons. It is still very bad but I am taking it better now that I am more informed. I think he is getting more nervous though. He seems to be in a bit more pain but I have a feeling it might be because he is more informed and it is getting more and more real.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww Stubby please know that I've been praying for you & yours since you first posted about your hubbys illness. We are here if you need us, wishing you lots of positive energy & thoughts, love & prayers. Let's put the power of prayer together team 9.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Way to stay positive Stubby'smom. Still praying for you guys!!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not on team 9...but am a spy from the other team...can't tell you which one. :wink: But, I think it is good to have a place to let down and release frustations. My prayers are with you.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers with u stubby'smom and welcome to the team AC... .. Sorry hadnt been on. Took a family vacation for a weeks get away last week. Now gettin ready for a 3D shoot tomorrow.. I am dealin with a bad case of poison ivy on my leg now. from our last shoot, hope it clears soon... been 2 weeks and 2 trips to doc for it.. But come on Oct 1st... I am ready to shoot somethin besides foam.. Ambris is shootin with us tomorrow.. she is takin her long bow. Will get y'all some pics..


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

I sure hope y'all have fun at your shoot, looking forward to the pics. Hope your poison disappears soon.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

She had a great day. She shot all 25 targets and scored a 152 with only 5 misses. 4 counted misses since we have a bonus target to make up for bad shot. she technicaly took 2nd behind a 7 yr who shoots compound with sights.  but all the little ones get medals. I shot a low score of 201. was out of placement by 3 points. 2nd and 3rd was a tie of 204. and 1st was 231.. But a bad day of shootin for me was made up for by a great day of shootin for Ambris.. I am a proud momma. Essp. when u told her where she needed to hit the target and she said "I'll try".. I help her hold her bow in a safe direction as she draws but the shootin is 100% her.. and she learned that a miss is ok.. She hit the only 14 in our group too.. lol


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

So cute! Glad you had fun!


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics, looks like y'all had fun. Way to make momma proud Ambris, you go lil huntress.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

fastrthanu said:


> Thanks for posting the pics, looks like y'all had fun. Way to make momma proud Ambris, you go lil huntress.


I dont know what makes momma prouder... her sayin "I'll try" and realy tryin, or the fact that if she missed she didnt care. I told her misses happen and she has seen me miss but not often.. and has patted me on the back and said "its ok momma good shot" when I do. I dont want the competition part of it to heavy in her at 4. that will happen later on. I want it to be fun for her and us.. We keep it light and happy every time we go out. We have a 2 day bow hunter blowout in 2 weeks and she will shoot both days. that range she only has to shoot 10 of the 26 targets but can shoot em all if she wants too. I will shoot my compound on 1st day and long bow on 2nd day.. will have plenty of pics for ya.. will be shootin my new pink zebra Ted Nugent arrows too...


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Kimmiedawn that's so neat that Ambris is so into shooting & realizes a miss happens sometimes. As long as she is having fun & learning as she goes, it's all good. Hope y'all enjoy the 2 day blowout, take lots of pics & enjoy your time spent together shooting. Bet those pink zebra Ted Nugents look really cool, good luck at the shoot.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

fastrthanu said:


> Kimmiedawn that's so neat that Ambris is so into shooting & realizes a miss happens sometimes. As long as she is having fun & learning as she goes, it's all good. Hope y'all enjoy the 2 day blowout, take lots of pics & enjoy your time spent together shooting. Bet those pink zebra Ted Nugents look really cool, good luck at the shoot.


Desertram will be along to take pics for me. And we always have fun when we shoot essp when all 3 of us are together.. I love how much she gets into it and the look in her eyes when she shoots..


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Posted the pics in the point tread but wanted to show you gals my first deer with my bow!!!














Go Team 9!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

awsome.. great job. I am itchin so bad to get out and hunt... Oct 1st not gettin here soon enough..


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I wanted to share a Pic I got off my trail camera on Monday. The camera had been out for a total of 8 days.. get that 8 days and I had 868 pics on it. With deer in every pic. Had 2 small spikes that think they are big boys and lots of does and yearlings. But about 700 n somethin pics into it here is what I saw.. What do y'all think?


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd be shaking so hard if something like that walked by, I'm not sure I could bet a shot off. He's a beauty!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice deer both of you! I went and sighted in my hunting arrows today and the season opens today but my hubby isn't feeling well enough to get out right now. Either way, go team 9!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Nebraska gal said:


> I'd be shaking so hard if something like that walked by, I'm not sure I could bet a shot off. He's a beauty!


he is the biggest thing I have ever got on camera there. and notice the time stamp? Midday and he was on feeder for 20 min. Hubby had pic of nice buck on his feeder too but he said "hey yours is bigger then mine." lol. 
the batteries died on my camera nd I didnt have fresh to replace em so wont have any new pics tomorrow when we go check feeders but he had little life left in his batteries. Hope we get some pics cuz we r tryin a new food source. A friend bought rice crispys in bulk and is lettin us try em too. He gets em by the 2000 pound bulk for dirt cheap. Mixed it with deer corn and a bottle of vanilla extract. Lets see what happens.. I know it smelt good when we put it out. lol


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

so not to get ya to worked up I wont show ya the pics I got this week.. Went back out and checked the cameras and refill feeders to see how they liked the rice crispys.. 6 days after puttin it out. I had 1063 and hubby had 1089 pics... :tongue: And every bit of the crispys were gone.. We r gonna get more of them..


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ok went and checked cameras and feeder again yesturday. I had over 400 pics this time but had somethin I havnt ever had pics of before.


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorta outta the loop, been away on vacation for 3 weeks. Congrats to nebraska gal, got us some more points, SWEET! Awesome trail cam pics kimmiedawn, hope you get one of those big boys. Can't say I've ever knew of anyone using rice crispys, but sounds as if it's working, good luck! And a bear as well, lucky you. Haven't been out yet, our woods are flooded & the mosquitos are relentless here, need a cold spell.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well Saturday was openin day here for us. I was out at 1st light on a friends property. we spent the whole weekend huntin with him. I had a small racked 6 point come in on me about an hr after day light. I watched him rub a tree and attack a bush. I whistled and he came to me.. I stood up (with him watchin me) and relized I had tied the tether strap for my harness to low so it was pulln me back. I couldnt draw on him. He would run off one way come back, look past my tree..he was within 5 yrds at one point, run the other way come back. Did this for a while. then stoped and rubbed another tree... I am cussin him the whole time.. He finaly leaves when I just reach behind me and yank the tether up the tree... Then we went to a music festival Saturday night so no huntin there but I did get to shoot a true civil war era cannon.. which was awsome. Then Sunday monin nuthin, Sunday eve had 2 yound does within 5 yrds of me but was never able to stand to draw on them cuz they were constently watchin me. Then this mornin was back at it.. that same lil 6 came back, got within 10 yrds. I was standin and went to draw... I COULD NOT draw my bow. thought it was cuz I was cold n stiff.. Found out it was my safty harness. I had the leg strap to tight and it was restrictin me.. But I got that all fixed so I am ready to go after my big boys and my bear on Sunday.. But as they say a bad day huntin is better then a good day at work.. was an awsome weekend... but hubby did get a doe at 1st light on openin day so we did get some fresh meat..


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I went Saturday afternoon and missed a doe...went Sunday afternoon, missed another doe....I am just having a hard time with it this year, I may not be able to actually kill anything, my misses were clean so I am at least happy about that.


By golly there won't be no missin come muzzleloader season!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> Well I went Saturday afternoon and missed a doe...went Sunday afternoon, missed another doe....I am just having a hard time with it this year, I may not be able to actually kill anything, my misses were clean so I am at least happy about that.
> 
> 
> By golly there won't be no missin come muzzleloader season!!


It will happen AC. At least u were able to draw on them. I havnt been able too. But yes ML season is right around the corner. We r not huntin this weekend. Takin Ambris to amusment park tomorrow for family day with my parents.


----------

